# Does smoking help?



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Do you smoke cigarettes? And if so does it help your anxiety?


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

No because i dont smoke but alcohol does.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

*does smoking make anxiety worse*

Does smoking make anxiety worse longterm> I think I have heard this before. Anyone know?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont smoke.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Smokers always seem to be anxious for their next cigarette... I think the problems they create are far worse than any they supposedly solve.

-Ryan


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why not just put a gun in your mouth and get the job done faster. Guns produce far less fumes for the rest of us to inhale.

My brother's friend's mother is currently dying of lung cancer after decades of smoking. Medicare now gets to pay a vast fortune (I'll assume into the hundreds of thousands) for treatment to keep her alive for a few more months most likely, maybe 2 years if really lucky.

Smoking seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't smoke. Smelling really bad and destroying my lungs just isn't my thing.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: does smoking make anxiety worse*

:banana


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

I smoke. I didn't vote because it makes my anxiety much worse (even when I take a benzo) and there was no option for that...You'd think it would be easy to quit, since it gives no relief for my anxiousness, but I haven't been able to do it yet. 
Just FYI: I read something a while ago about smoking interfering with benzos being absorbed in the body, decreasing their effect.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

There is a David Sedaris story about how smoking basically cured his OCD. Even if it could cure anxiety, I'm not interested in breathing in all those poisons.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rindy said:


> Just FYI: I read something a while ago about smoking interfering with benzos being absorbed in the body, decreasing their effect.


Yeah, that's what it tells me on the info sheet with every Xanax fill. I don't know if the same is true for other benzos as well.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhh not another smoking thread :um 

:cig 

Smoking doesnt do crap for my anxiety.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I used to smoke.

It was something to put in my mouth besides a $^[email protected]#@#, but I was too self-conscious to be around others while $^[email protected]^@%@^$^^@^@^*.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mazikeen said:


> It was something to put in my mouth besides a $^[email protected]#@#, but I was too self-conscious to be around others while $^[email protected]^@%@^$^^@^@^*.


You know, when I fill in the blanks I'm all "I can relate to your post" and junk.


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't smoke but my guess is that it might help with anxiety, stress, etc because I notice when my dad is stressed or angry, he smokes alot more than usual.


----------

